# Does Izotope have a phone number?



## Erick - BVA (Mar 13, 2020)

I would really like to connect with Izotope, but I cannot find a way to contact them except through email (support ticket).
Do they not own phones?

If not, I'll just send a ticket. But was hoping maybe someone knew a different way of contacting them. I hate typing technical stuff, especially for long messages.

Thanks!


----------



## WandaS (Apr 14, 2020)

*(617) 577-7799 or (617) 234-1200*
* 60 Hampshire St Cambridge MA 02139-1548 *


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 14, 2020)

Massachusetts currently has a "non-eseential business shutdown" mandate. Pretty sure you wouldn't get anyone on the phone. And like most companies they almost certainly don't list their phone number for support for a reason, i.e. they don't offer phone support...

Either way MA is shut down at least through April with it being pretty likely it'll be extended into May..


----------



## Erick - BVA (Apr 17, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Massachusetts currently has a "non-eseential business shutdown" mandate. Pretty sure you wouldn't get anyone on the phone. And like most companies they almost certainly don't list their phone number for support for a reason, i.e. they don't offer phone support...
> 
> Either way MA is shut down at least through April with it being pretty likely it'll be extended into May..


It's not really for support. Just want to talk to them about some stuff, much easier to do over the phone. 
But you're probably right about the "non-essential" stuff.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Apr 17, 2020)

WandaS said:


> *(617) 577-7799 or (617) 234-1200*
> * 60 Hampshire St Cambridge MA 02139-1548 *


Thanks!


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 17, 2020)

Sibelius19 said:


> It's not really for support. Just want to talk to them about some stuff, much easier to do over the phone.
> But you're probably right about the "non-essential" stuff.


I can guarantee you they're office is closed at least through April, and quite like into May. I live in Boston, there's a statewide mandate and police in Boston/Cambridge are enforcing it with arrests, fines, etc.... Email's the only way you can contact them for the foreseeable future..

Are you referring to feedback, feature requests, that kind of thing?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Apr 17, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> I can guarantee you they're office is closed at least through April, and quite like into May. I live in Boston, there's a statewide mandate and police in Boston/Cambridge are enforcing it with arrests, fines, etc.... Email's the only way you can contact them for the foreseeable future..
> 
> Are you referring to feedback, feature requests, that kind of thing?


No, wanted to talk to them about developing or modifying a plugin. But I guess I could just send an email initially to see if they're even interested or see if it's a possibility.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 17, 2020)

Btw, it looks like they are looking to hire a Customer Care Agent.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 17, 2020)

Sibelius19 said:


> No, wanted to talk to them about developing or modifying a plugin. But I guess I could just send an email initially to see if they're even interested or see if it's a possibility.


Yeah that's the best bet. I'd imagine support would be as quick if not a little quicker currently... 

Curious which plugin you were thinking of having them modify.. (Keep the details to yourself obviously.)


----------

